# What's your preferred grocery store coffee?



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I'm wanting to get away from using a Keurig and go back to using a regular old drip coffee maker. 

So what's your preferred every day use grocery store coffee? 

I use to drink PC coffee all the time, but I was thinking I'd start with Folgers? 

What do you like?


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Presidents Choice Great Canadian.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I guess I should also say I like coffee a little on the stronger side.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Look for a dark coffee then.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Guncho said:


> Look for a dark coffee then.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

If you're a Costco member, their house brand Espresso roast is reasonable. The Sumatran they offer is nicer. Kick Ass Coffee is my go to otherwise.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I have a shop I go to in town. It's in the same plaza as big bone. Ask for the strong French blend.

Fvuck the grocery store

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Merlin said:


> If you're a Costco member, their house brand Espresso roast is reasonable. The Sumatran they offer is nicer. Kick Ass Coffee is my go to otherwise.


You can buy Kick Ass pre-ground, right? I've been hearing good things about Kicking Horse coffee. 

I don't mind getting a coffee grinder anyway if you can't.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

adcandour said:


> I have a shop I go to in town. It's in the same plaza as big bone. Ask for the strong French blend.
> 
> Fvuck the grocery store
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


I've never heard of big bone.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

butterknucket said:


> I've never heard of big bone.


Hmm, well...we probably shouldn't be talking then. Actually, Barrie doesnt have the best big bone (BBQ joint), but it's still pretty damn good.

190 Minet's Point Rd, Barrie, ON L4N 4C3




Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)




----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

butterknucket said:


> I don't mind getting a coffee grinder anyway if you can't.


+1000 Get a grinder!

The biggest improvement to home-made coffee is to grind the beans immediately before you use them, IMHO. The beans themselves will not oxidize much but once they are ground, the grounds oxidize quite quickly. Vacuum packed grounds are OK, but start to oxidize immediately after you break the seal. I can never use a pack up before they get bitter.

I will sometimes grind the night before, if I use the timer, but prefer to grind and brew in the AM. I will never buy ground coffee except for camping or small packages of specialty coffee for immediate use.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

adcandour said:


> I have a shop I go to in town. It's in the same plaza as big bone. Ask for the strong French blend.
> 
> Fvuck the grocery store
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


H


adcandour said:


> Hmm, well...we probably shouldn't be talking then. Actually, Barrie doesnt have the best big bone (BBQ joint), but it's still pretty damn good.
> 
> 190 Minet's Point Rd, Barrie, ON L4N 4C3
> 
> ...


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

We switch between Loblaws PC and Costco Kirkland


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I have a 1-cup coffee press at work, and defer to Eight O'Clock coffee beans (red bag), that I get from whoever has them cheapest. Once in a while I see one-kg bags for nine bucks at Freshco, Food Basics, or Metro, and snag a few. I grind up about a week's worth of beans at a time, and put the rest of the bag in the freezer.

I won't tout it as "best", because I realize everyone's taste buds and preferred strength differs. But it's what was asked and is what I use. Tastes good enough for me, and the price is right. My 30-cent cuppa is as good for me as the $2.50 cup at Second Cup downstairs. And when I consider what some folks around me spend on coffee in the space of a week, it's like getting a second paycheck.

I only have 2 cups a day: once before 7:00 at breakfast, primarily to swallow pills with, and one around 9:45-10:00AM...for pleasure. I would understand that someone who drinks more than that on a regular basis would likely have different standards or taste requirements. And certainly, as taste buds and preferences change over the course of a day, those who imbibe at night probably have different preferences as well. Thankfully, there is lots of variety out there to select from.

P.S.' I like Sumatra too, but I never see it on sale.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

It's sounding like the grinder/whole bean method is the way to go.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

mhammer said:


> P.S.' I like Sumatra too, but I never see it on sale.


The lowest price we have seen recently is $7.99 (for Nabob in the pic above).


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

I prefer Nabob as well, but this one.


----------



## AlBDarned (Jun 29, 2017)

Grind 'em, buy 'em ground, whatever ...

But do yourself a favour & get a French Press. Beats the crap out of drip, especially if you like it strong


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Why are you not wanting to use your Keurig anymore? 

We have both going in our household. Everyone loves their coffee! I the drip coffee maker is usually Tim's dark roast. When that's gone we use our Tasimo if we need a top up!


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Lola said:


> Why are you not wanting to use your Keurig anymore?
> 
> We have both going in our household. Everyone loves their coffee! I the drip coffee maker is usually Tim's dark roast. When that's gone we use our Tasimo if we need a top up!


I drink a lot of coffee, so it's hard to justify the price of buying the pods, plus I'm not that impressed with the pods I've been getting and would like to try some nicer coffees, even though this thread is about grocery store coffee.

Also, I'm kind of a modern hippie and don't like the amount of plastic I'm throwing away every day just to make coffee. Yes, I know we generate a lot of waste anyway, but I'm trying to do my part.

Edit: 

The Keurig is about to die and I would rather just get a $20 drip coffee maker to replace it.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

butterknucket said:


> You can buy Kick Ass pre-ground, right? I've been hearing good things about Kicking Horse coffee.
> 
> I don't mind getting a coffee grinder anyway if you can't.


Yes you can. Kicking Horse Kick Ass is my go-to coffee every day. I buy whole beans and grind them as-needed, but it definitely comes pre-ground.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

greco said:


> The lowest price we have seen recently is $7.99 (for Nabob in the pic above).


And that's for 400g. I go for the 1kg/$9 stuff. I like Sumatra, but it's not something I have to have every day.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

After about 18 years of drinking Tim Horton's coffee, we switched over to Starbucks coffee because Tim's was getting too weak & wimpy. Both available at grocery stores these days.

the wife is a coffee snob. I'll drink almost anything


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Lincoln said:


> After about 18 years of drinking Tim Horton's coffee, we switched over to Starbucks coffee because Tim's was getting too weak & wimpy. Both available at grocery stores these days.
> 
> the wife is a coffee snob. I'll drink almost anything


I've been drinking Starbucks for a few years now, but I'm ready for a change.


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

McCafé coffee is good (does not taste the same as in store)


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

I buy Folger's and Maxwell House whenever they are on sale. I finished a can of Maxwell House this morning so will be opening a can of Folger's tomorrow, which is fine with me as I prefer it to Maxwell House.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

PC is good coffee but I have been buying the Costco brand now for years. It's a little better priced and tastes just a little better than the PC brand IMO.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Lincoln said:


> After about 18 years of drinking Tim Horton's coffee, we switched over to Starbucks coffee because Tim's was getting too weak & wimpy. Both available at grocery stores these days.
> 
> the wife is a coffee connoisseur. I'll drink almost anything


I fixed that for you.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2017)

Kicking Horse Dark decaffeinated. Grind the beans, tastes like real cofeffee.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

colchar said:


> I buy Folger's and Maxwell House whenever they are on sale. I finished a can of Maxwell House this morning so will be opening a can of Folger's tomorrow, which is fine with me as I prefer it to Maxwell House.


While I have nothing against them as brands, my own experience is that pre-ground coffee - especially if one doesn't go through it that quickly - tends not to be that robust in flavour for very long. I'll agree that, when freshly opened, either of these is quite capable of making a very decent cup, and for a nice price too. The challenge for me seems to be making the 40th cup taste as good as the first.

But like I say, it's going to depend on how fast one goes through the stuff. I can easily see where a person who makes, say 5-6 strong cups a day, is going to say "I don't see what the problem is", because one of those containers probably isn't going to be hanging around longer than 2 weeks. But if the container is going to be sitting in the cupboard or fridge for a month or more, it may be a different story.

That's why I like beans that I can grind as I need them. If I could buy Folgers or Maxwell House beans at the same price as the pre-ground stuff, I'd be buying them.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Maxwell House. Better than Horny Tims or that yuppie slop.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Whole beans are the way to go, grind them as you need them.
Get a coffee mill/burr grinder and you won't look back.

I've been enjoying the 2lb bag of Melita dark for a while now, I think it's under $17.


----------



## NoTalentHack (Jun 17, 2017)

The wife and I use the Folgers Keurig pods. Its not great but it gets me to normal.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

mhammer said:


> While I have nothing against them as brands, my own experience is that pre-ground coffee - especially if one doesn't go through it that quickly - tends not to be that robust in flavour for very long. I'll agree that, when freshly opened, either of these is quite capable of making a very decent cup, and for a nice price too. The challenge for me seems to be making the 40th cup taste as good as the first.
> 
> But like I say, it's going to depend on how fast one goes through the stuff. I can easily see where a person who makes, say 5-6 strong cups a day, is going to say "I don't see what the problem is", because one of those containers probably isn't going to be hanging around longer than 2 weeks. But if the container is going to be sitting in the cupboard or fridge for a month or more, it may be a different story.
> 
> That's why I like beans that I can grind as I need them. If I could buy Folgers or Maxwell House beans at the same price as the pre-ground stuff, I'd be buying them.



I go through it very quickly.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

mhammer said:


> While I have nothing against them as brands, my own experience is that pre-ground coffee - especially if one doesn't go through it that quickly - tends not to be that robust in flavour for very long. I'll agree that, when freshly opened, either of these is quite capable of making a very decent cup, and for a nice price too. The challenge for me seems to be making the 40th cup taste as good as the first.
> 
> But like I say, it's going to depend on how fast one goes through the stuff. I can easily see where a person who makes, say 5-6 strong cups a day, is going to say* "I don't see what the problem is",* because one of those containers probably isn't going to be hanging around longer than 2 weeks. But if the container is going to be sitting in the cupboard or fridge for a month or more, it may be a different story.
> 
> That's why I like beans that I can grind as I need them. If I could buy Folgers or Maxwell House beans at the same price as the pre-ground stuff, I'd be buying them.


That's me. I usually go through a pot per day. However, what you say is correct. You lose the freshness fairly quick when you are opening the can all the time and when it's been opened for a month or more, the freshness has disappeared to a noticeable degree.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

there is a small place in Port Credit called "Destination Cafe" that roasts their own beans fresh every Wednesday

they mostly supply restaurants etc, it's REALLY good stuff

only open from 10am-2pm though

Destination Cafe - Port Credit - Mississauga, ON


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

mhammer said:


> While I have nothing against them as brands, my own experience is that pre-ground coffee - especially if one doesn't go through it that quickly - tends not to be that robust in flavour for very long. I'll agree that, when freshly opened, either of these is quite capable of making a very decent cup, and for a nice price too. The challenge for me seems to be making the 40th cup taste as good as the first.
> 
> But like I say, it's going to depend on how fast one goes through the stuff. I can easily see where a person who makes, say 5-6 strong cups a day, is going to say "I don't see what the problem is", because one of those containers probably isn't going to be hanging around longer than 2 weeks. But if the container is going to be sitting in the cupboard or fridge for a month or more, it may be a different story.
> 
> That's why I like beans that I can grind as I need them. If I could buy Folgers or Maxwell House beans at the same price as the pre-ground stuff, I'd be buying them.


That's why I think it's better to buy the smaller cans of coffee.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Saskatchewan joke: "Does this town have a Co-op?"

Co-0p's are HUGE on the prairies. Lots of buying power. Their self-branded products are as good as any.

My fave: Canadian Blend coffee. The red one.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Guncho said:


> Presidents Choice Great Canadian.



Ditto!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Grocery store coffee is inoffensive but pretty much nondescript. The bride likes to buy up cans of what's on sale, usually Folgers but sometimes Maxwell House, and I like Nabob as well. I like the plastic Folgers cans for storing parts.

We usually have good beans for times when we're being more discerning, and blending coffees is something I enjoy.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

dtsaudio said:


> I prefer Nabob as well, but this one.


I was addicted to that for years but it became a real chase for a couple of years and I switched to PC's West Coast Dark. Problem is that it is really popular in Bancroft and if it's on sale it gets cleaned out ... a waste of an hour driving for me ... sigh country living


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I think I posted a link to the article a few months back, but there was a piece in the NY Times within the last year about "hacking Keurigs". The author noted agreement among experts that the optimum brewing time for coffee is 2 minutes and thirty seconds. I have no idea what the empirical basis of this conclusion is, but I will say that, if I'm patient and look out the window in our work lunchroom for a bit (where they are now setting up for a Cirque du Soleil Volta show), I get a MUCH better-tasting cup of brew from my little press. Going fast gets me uninspiring brown water. The reason why the author noted this optimal brewing time was because Keurigs pass the water through the grounds _faster_ than that. He was disappointed to learn that there was no easy or even feasible way for him to alter the time in a Keurig machine. Needless to say, he was disillusioned that the Keurig failed to treat even the best beans with suitable respect.

One wonders how a drip machine, using a paper filter could be coaxed into keeping the hot water in contact with the grounds for that long. Not unless the coffee than comes through the filter is then passed into the filter once more. With a press, it is that much easier to let the hot water and grounds mingle for the desired time before pushing the plunger to separate grounds and fluid. I'm sure that doesn't mean a great cup of coffee _can't_ be obtained by any other means. It just may be easier to do all the optimal things with a press, and a little harder to do it other ways.

I have to qualify everything I say about coffee with the caveat that I like it sweet and creamy. I used to drink it black, back when I could eat pancakes with a pool of syrup, or a nice cake or pie, but those days are long gone, and unlikely to ever return. These days it's two packets of sweetener in a big mug and some cream. So, that may play up to different coffee preferences than if I were a black coffee drinker, imbbing unadorned brew.

As with fuzzboxes, with coffee, there are few absolutes.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I'll say it again: the best coffee I have ever had was in Colombia, via an old camp-style percolator

defies what everyone seems to think about coffee, but it's true. rules are made to be broken I guess

but I use a Nespresso sometimes, when I'm in a hurry.

Also have an italian mini brew thing, those little octagonal "espresso" makers. I bought a 6x cup one and drink it just like coffee. I like it a lot

I buy fresh roasted beans and grind my own as I need it

I also have an oldschool precolator


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

bolero said:


> I'll say it again: the best coffee I have ever had was in Colombia, via an old camp-style percolator
> 
> defies what everyone seems to think about coffee, but it's true. rules are made to be broken I guess
> 
> ...


I had coffee up north on a camp made in an old style camp percolator that was pretty good too.

Of course, the guy who made it also put about four shots of rye in it, but that's beside the point.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

So Nabob Bold is pretty good?


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

dtsaudio said:


> I prefer Nabob as well, but this one.


I grew up drinking Nabob. Mom worked for them for years. It's been a while now.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

butterknucket said:


> I'm wanting to get away from using a Keurig and go back to using a regular old drip coffee maker.
> 
> So what's your preferred every day use grocery store coffee?
> 
> ...


What ever is on sale at the time. A while ago wallyworld had 2 lb Folgers Classic Roast on for $5.95.....no limit. We bought 10. Nothing fancy, just coffee. Hot and black and the way I make it, not for those with a sensative stomach.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> What ever is on sale at the time. A while ago wallyworld had 2 lb Folgers Classic Roast on for $5.95.....no limit. We bought 10. Nothing fancy, just coffee. Hot and black and the way I make it, not for those with a sensative stomach.


Hopefully it doesn't go stale.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

butterknucket said:


> Hopefully it doesn't go stale.



The cans are vacuum sealed so the coffee isn't exposed to air until each individual can is opened.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Muskoka blends unless I'm supporting my local independent shop who has their own roast. I can't drink TH coffee anymore. It tastes burnt or more burnt


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Scotty said:


> Muskoka blends unless I'm supporting my local independent shop who has their own roast. I can't drink TH coffee anymore. It tastes burnt or more burnt


I quit drinking Tim Horton's several years ago. 

A few months ago I tried the 'new' dark roast and had to dump it.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Is anyone buying that expensive coffee made from beans eaten and then shit out by cats?

I want to know what was running through the mind of the person who first ground up and drank coffee beans that had been shit out by a cat!!! What made that seem like a good idea at the time?!?!


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

colchar said:


> Is anyone buying that expensive coffee made from beans eaten and then shit out by cats?
> 
> I want to know what was running through the mind of the person who first ground up and drank coffee beans that had been shit out by a cat!!! What made that seem like a good idea at the time?!?!


I was actually moonlighting by swallowing those beans and then shitting them out. The cat story was just fabricated to appeal to hipsters and yuppies.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

butterknucket said:


> I quit drinking Tim Horton's several years ago.
> 
> A few months ago I tried the 'new' dark roast and had to dump it.


Me too. I like strong coffee so I thought their dark roast would be OK. 

Still not OK


----------



## oldfartatplay (May 22, 2017)

Cimo Colombian or Selection Colombian for my ground coffee, whatever's on sale for the whole bean. (Pride of Arabia right now)


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Scotty said:


> Me too. I like strong coffee so I thought their dark roast would be OK.
> 
> Still not OK


It was actually the 'improved' dark roast as well. 

Tim Horton's doesn't even taste like coffee to me. I've heard rumours for years that it's actually a mix a of coffee and chicory syrup, and with everyone putting so much cream and sugar in it (hence the phrase 'double double) they're betting not many will notice.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I worked in a factory most of my life, so I have had a lot of crappy coffee from cafeterias and vending machines and the "shop coffee maker". At home I have been through perked, dripped, and french press. It's all just coffee to me. I have no desire to order or drink a coffee that has more than one word in the name, and that name is "coffee". No mocha's or frappa's or half something or other with what sounds like a side order in it. Just coffee. None of that stuff that needs a machine that makes more stuff to throw away than it does coffee, like a Kuerig or Tassimo. I want it hot, dark, and some sugar in it. For years now I have used Nescafe Rich instant coffee. It does the job.

My apologies to all the coffee snobs and connoisseurs with delicate taste buds. I just want a cuppa Joe and I buy it like this:











Yes, I am a heathen.


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

Scotty said:


> Me too. I like strong coffee so I thought their dark roast would be OK.
> 
> Still not OK


Same here, one sip and then down the drain.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Jim DaddyO said:


> I worked in a factory most of my life, so I have had a lot of crappy coffee from cafeterias and vending machines and the "shop coffee maker". At home I have been through perked, dripped, and french press. It's all just coffee to me. I have no desire to order or drink a coffee that has more than one word in the name, and that name is "coffee". No mocha's or frappa's or half something or other with what sounds like a side order in it. Just coffee. None of that stuff that needs a machine that makes more stuff to throw away than it does coffee, like a Kuerig or Tassimo. I want it hot, dark, and some sugar in it. For years now I have used Nescafe Rich instant coffee. It does the job.
> 
> My apologies to all the coffee snobs and connoisseurs with delicate taste buds. I just want a cuppa Joe and I buy it like this:
> 
> ...


It's all good. I don't consider myself a coffee snob either, at least I hope I'm not


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I agree, TH has shit the bed with their coffee. It took a couple years longer than with their muffins and donuts.




butterknucket said:


> I
> 
> The Keurig is about to die and I would rather just get a $20 drip coffee maker to replace it.


If you like to make a pot and drink it over a few hours, I would recommend upgrading that $20 maker to a $50 vacuum carafe-type drip machine. The carafe keeps the coffee fresher for a few hours - it isn't sitting on a burner for that extra time, burning and getting stronger. But it still stays nice and hot. I'm about to have my second cup, 2 hours after I made the pot and had my first cup. It will be just as good as the first one.


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

I like the stuff from kicking horse as well.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

High/Deaf said:


> I agree, TH has shit the bed with their coffee. It took a couple years longer than with their muffins and donuts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice!


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

High/Deaf said:


> I agree, TH has shit the bed with their coffee. It took a couple years longer than with their muffins and donuts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was for now going to get a 5 cup coffee maker, which is more like a 2 cup coffee maker. 

If I want more, and I probably will, I'll just put on another mini pot.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

High/Deaf said:


> I agree, TH has shit the bed with their coffee. It took a couple years longer than with their muffins and donuts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What do you use?


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

butterknucket said:


> What do you use?


In the late 80's, I bought a Moulinex with a glass vacuum carafe. I love it, cared for it and it worked well for about 20+ years, but the seal between the carafe and the plastic jug it sat in started to leak. So I bought an aluminum carafe maker (forget what brand) and I found it cooled the coffee too much while it made it. The cool aluminum had an impact. If I warmed the carafe up first, it was OK, but what a hassle. So out came the Moulinex again, and I limped along for another year or so, spilling coffee all over. 

Then, about a year ago, I bought a Black and Decker on sale at CDN Tire (I know, the height of coffee connoisseur-ism, right?) with an aluminum carafe and it starts off much hotter, I guess. It works well and I'm very happy with it. The only thing is the plastic tab that opens the spout and allows the coffee to pour out is probably a weak spot - I tend to use it laterally to open and close the lid tightly.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

High/Deaf said:


> In the late 80's, I bought a Moulinex with a glass vacuum carafe. I love it, cared for it and it worked well for about 20+ years, but the seal between the carafe and the plastic jug it sat in started to leak. So I bought an aluminum carafe maker (forget what brand) and I found it cooled the coffee too much while it made it. The cool aluminum had an impact. If I warmed the carafe up first, it was OK, but what a hassle. So out came the Moulinex again, and I limped along for another year or so, spilling coffee all over.
> 
> Then, about a year ago, I bought a Black and Decker on sale at CDN Tire (I know, the height of coffee connoisseur-ism, right?) with an aluminum carafe and it starts off much hotter, I guess. It works well and I'm very happy with it. The only thing is the plastic tab that opens the spout and allows the coffee to pour out is probably a weak spot - I tend to use it laterally to open and close the lid tightly.


Hey, I'm the one looking at a $20 coffee maker.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

High/Deaf said:


> I agree, TH has shit the bed with their coffee. It took a couple years longer than with their muffins and donuts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ikea sells a decent coffee press for very little: Coffee makers & accessories - Coffee & tea - IKEA. There's a 2-mug size and a 1-mug size, which I gather they might describe as 5-cup and 2-cup. The only caveats are that a) you can't keep the coffee warm like you can with a coffee maker, b) you need to have something to boil the water with, and c) I find the plunger won't go down all the way, unless you remove the lid of the unit, so you end up having a bunch of unusable coffee below the filter and have to budget about 10% more grounds than you really need for each filling. But apart from that, a decent cuppa.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

butterknucket said:


> It was actually the 'improved' dark roast as well.
> 
> Tim Horton's doesn't even taste like coffee to me. I've heard rumours for years that it's actually a mix a of coffee and chicory syrup, and with everyone putting so much cream and sugar in it (hence the phrase 'double double) they're betting not many will notice.


Interesting. Would not surprise me, it's all about earth shattering profits. I only put a bit of milk at mine so that could explain my lack of tolerance for it


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

The idea of sitting in a drive through for a coffee baffles me.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

They had some Kicking 454 @ 40% at Safeway last week so I grabbed a bag. I am always on the hunt for something like this on sale. There are three Nabob Bold blends - I do notice a slight difference between them - an ever so slight preference fore the Gastown Grind which I posted above. The stronger the better for me. The Nabob is usually $6.99 around here.

I use a cheap small Black and Decker drip machine. I add a very slightly rounded 60ml (1/4 cup) scoop of coffee to the basket and 400ml of HOT water into the machine. Then turn it on. Occasionally, if I want flavour, I add a cinnamon stick (good for 5 or 6 uses) and let it sit for 5 minutes. I add a small amount of brown demerara sugar and 10% cream until it becomes that certain visually right creamy brown colour.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

colchar said:


> The cans are vacuum sealed so the coffee isn't exposed to air until each individual can is opened.


Once they are opened they don't last long around here. Plus I put a tad more coffee in the pot than is called for.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Jim DaddyO said:


> I worked in a factory most of my life, so I have had a lot of crappy coffee from cafeterias and vending machines and the "shop coffee maker". At home I have been through perked, dripped, and french press. It's all just coffee to me. I have no desire to order or drink a coffee that has more than one word in the name, and that name is "coffee". No mocha's or frappa's or half something or other with what sounds like a side order in it. Just coffee. None of that stuff that needs a machine that makes more stuff to throw away than it does coffee, like a Kuerig or Tassimo. I want it hot, dark, and some sugar in it. For years now I have used Nescafe Rich instant coffee. It does the job.
> 
> My apologies to all the coffee snobs and connoisseurs with delicate taste buds. I just want a cuppa Joe and I buy it like this:
> 
> ...


When it gets cold, drink it that way or nuke it.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Jim DaddyO said:


> For years now I have used Nescafe Rich *instant* coffee.


What address do I send the "get well soon" card to?


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> What ever is on sale at the time. A while ago wallyworld had 2 lb Folgers Classic Roast on for $5.95.....no limit. We bought 10. Nothing fancy, just coffee. Hot and black and the way I make it, not for those with a sensative stomach.


That's a good deal.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I live about 30 metres from a Second Cup. But I only go about 3x a month. Usually not a hot coffee either.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> I live about 30 metres from a Second Cup. But I only go about 3x a month. Usually not a hot coffee either.


I've never cared for Second Cup coffee, and I'm not picky when it comes to coffee.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

butterknucket said:


> I've never cared for Second Cup coffee, and I'm not picky when it comes to coffee.


I live on retirement income. Second cup has always been my place of choice. This is a massive ongoing exercise in self discipline


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

We love the coffee at a small independant shop in Ottawa called Ideal Coffee but at 16.00 lb its a bit expensive for us so as we drink about 8 cups a day the wife and I buy Maxwell House on sale. We have at least 14 cans upstairs in stock.LOL.As long as its dark roast, it fits the bill.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> I live on retirement income. Second cup has always been my place of choice. This is a massive ongoing exercise in self discipline


Working in government, Second Cup is where management goes, Tim Horton's is where the admin support, operational and I.T. folks go, and Starbucks is where the policy people go. It's a caricature and gross exaggeration....but not _that_ gross.

A friend of mine who has been a professor of government and advising graduates in the field for decades (many of whom went on to become either senior bureaucrats or politicians themselves), came into town to attend an Elections Canada advisory committee meeting. We went over to a food court to gab after the meeting, and the choice was posed about where to get our coffee. I said "well, there's Starbucks over there, and Tim Horton's over there". He quipped "If you get your coffee from Starbucks, you're a Liberal. If you get it from Tim Horton's you're Conservative." "Where do you get _your_ coffee?", he asked. "I make my coffee myself." "Ahhh, then you're an anarchist!", he smiled.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

mhammer said:


> Working in government, Second Cup is where management goes, Tim Horton's is where the admin support, operational and I.T. folks go, and Starbucks is where the policy people go. It's a caricature and gross exaggeration....but not _that_ gross.
> 
> A friend of mine who has been a professor of government and advising graduates in the field for decades (many of whom went on to become either senior bureaucrats or politicians themselves), came into town to attend an Elections Canada advisory committee meeting. We went over to a food court to gab after the meeting, and the choice was posed about where to get our coffee. I said "well, there's Starbucks over there, and Tim Horton's over there". He quipped "If you get your coffee from Starbucks, you're a Liberal. If you get it from Tim Horton's you're Conservative." "Where do you get _your_ coffee?", he asked. "I make my coffee myself." "Ahhh, then you're an anarchist!", he smiled.


What about McDonald's coffee?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

butterknucket said:


> What about McDonald's coffee?


There wasn't a MacDonald's in that food court, so it didn't make the cut for the quip. Next time, guy, next time. Though I imagine MacDonald's might end up being NDP. Bridgehead would be Green, though I gather it is local, so there would likely be some other local chain/place in other municipalities that the counter-culture folk flock to..


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

mhammer said:


> There wasn't a MacDonald's in that food court, so it didn't make the cut for the quip. Next time, guy, next time. Though I imagine MacDonald's might end up being NDP. Bridgehead would be Green, though I gather it is local, so there would likely be some other local chain/place in other municipalities that the counter-culture folk flock to..


Mark, if you ever get down to the corner of Dalhousie and Bruyere, drop in at Ideal Coffee. Great coffee shop. They either roast or grind their own beans and it smells wonderful let alone taste great. Maybe when you head out tonight to see the Machine on Sussex.LOL


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

mhammer said:


> ..." "Where do you get _your_ coffee?", he asked. "I make my coffee myself." "Ahhh, then you're an anarchist!", he smiled.


Since I make my coffee at least 98.5% of the time myself, I guess it's "Come the glorious Revolution, Down with Everything!"


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

What the West Coast coffee snobs are drinking. Well me anyway. I don't mess with beans any more, I get the beans ground at the roaster. I use the cylinder style of coffee maker at home and the percolator when camping. Perfect black magic every time.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Havem't had real percolator coffee since the late 70s. Get your 'formula' and time right, for your pot, can't beat it


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I wasn't leaning that way, and certainly hadn't dropped any pertinent hints, but my brother-in-law and sister-in-law decided to buy me a Keurig machine as a Christmas present; something I was not expecting, or prepared for. Fortunately, they also bought me a pack of 5 re-usable U-fill pods. I've had my 2 cups today already, so I haven't tried it out yet (although today is cold enough that I just _might_ shoot for 3). But I'll have to put the coffee presses away, and use the thing, at least for a little while, to make my wife happy. I don't expect it to be either better or worse than what I currently do with less technology. Happily, Metro had a sale on coffee beans last week, and I bought two kilograms.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> Havem't had real percolator coffee since the late 70s. Get your 'formula' and time right, for your pot, can't beat it


I was looking at percolators online last night. A lot of people swear by them.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Kicking horse was a let down for me... not much kick to speak of. Tasted more like Tims.
I usually buy the big bag of Starbucks dark beans when they go on sale at Costco and grind a few days worth at a time.


----------



## oldfartatplay (May 22, 2017)

I've never been brand-specific, so I get what's on sale, but I do like the Cimo brand of coffees, which are usually quite reasonably priced at the Super C here. Right now I'm drinking Medaglia d'Oro, another Italian brand, which I got on sale at the Maxi. I like Kicking Horse, Selection Colombian, Alrifai, and a host of others, too, since I'm not fussy. One thing I always do is sweeten it with honey, not sugar, because honey (for me, anyway) negates the effects of the caffeine, and makes the coffee taste better. I can drink 2 12-cup pots in a day and have no trouble sleeping at night, and sometimes napping in the daytime, too. And my coffee makers are the drip type, and always bought at thrift stores. (I have 2 backup makers in case one goes on the fritz.) Thrift stores usually have at least one or two drippers on sale at any time. Last one I picked up was only 4 bucks CAD.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

So, finally made a cup of joe in the Keurig U-fill pod. S'okay, I suppose. Nothing special. I suspect my grind was not optimal for the pod. My wife tells me that I also have to limit my cup size to less than what I usually make in my press. I reground the beans to make them finer, so I could compress the contents of the pod a bit more. I'll tamp them down tight and try again tomorrow.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> Haven't had real percolator coffee since the late 70s. Get your 'formula' and time right, for your pot, can't beat it


Years back, I was curious about chicory, the ersatz coffee substitute used during the war. I bought some and stuck it in a cannister at my parents' home. Didn't really like it. Found it too bitter. My mom was having her women's book club over one evening, and asked me which cannister had the chicory and which had the real coffee. I told her, but I gather it ended up being one of those common memory slips on her part, where two things get flipped. We weren't big coffee drikers at home. More like a cup of Sanka now and then. She pulled out the percolator, the cannister of "coffee", and made a big pot.

If you know anything about chicory, you'll know it is rather strong, and really only requires about 1/3 the grounds, relative to actual coffee. Apparently, as the night went on, one after another of the women in her group quietly approached her and said "You know, Sheila, I think I'm really more in the mood for tea. Do you happen to have any?"


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

mhammer said:


> So, finally made a cup of joe in the Keurig U-fill pod. S'okay, I suppose. Nothing special. I suspect my grind was not optimal for the pod. My wife tells me that I also have to limit my cup size to less than what I usually make in my press. I reground the beans to make them finer, so I could compress the contents of the pod a bit more. I'll tamp them down tight and try again tomorrow.


I've found those My Cup pods for the Keurig don't really work. They make coffee, but it always tastes like plastic no matter what you do.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Diablo said:


> Kicking horse was a let down for me... not much kick to speak of. Tasted more like Tims.


Which 'flavour' of Kicking Horse did try. I tried about three and clearly preferred the '454'.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)




----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Robert1950 said:


> Which 'flavour' of Kicking Horse did try. I tried about three and clearly preferred the '454'.


454 is my preferred as well. 

@Diablo are you pressing it? 

I need the darkest roast, pressed. Otherwise, I just don't enjoy it.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

BSTheTech said:


> View attachment 153873


That is the only type of Starbucks I really like. In bean and ground forms. Don't use keurig or that other type,


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

I've been through all the machines/brewers but have gotten lazy. If a press cleaned itself I'd use that. Until then you can't beat the Keurig for a quick cup.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

BSTheTech said:


> I've been through all the machines/brewers but have gotten lazy. If a press cleaned itself I'd use that. Until then you can't beat the Keurig for a quick cup.


This is what I use. It's quick and it's the best coffee maker I've come across - and it cleans up super quick - not keurig quick, but quick enough. I just realized they have a metal filter for it, so you can get more of the coffee oil.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

adcandour said:


> This is what I use. It's quick and it's the best coffee maker I've come across - and it cleans up super quick - not keurig quick, but quick enough. I just realized they have a metal filter for it, so you can get more of the coffee oil.


Got one here somewhere...with the metal filter...


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I wish he would show how to use it.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

BSTheTech said:


> Got one here somewhere...with the metal filter...


I was just on amazon checking out the reviews on the metal filters. I can't tell if it's worth it or not.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Is the Aeropress one of those penis pumps turned into a coffee maker?


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

butterknucket said:


> Is the Aeropress one of those penis pumps turned into a coffee maker?



I prefer to think of it as a coffee maker turned into a penis pump.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

adcandour said:


> I was just on amazon checking out the reviews on the metal filters. I can't tell if it's worth it or not.


It works. In theory the metal filter is a better idea. Great for camping/travel. Not sold on running hot water through plastic daily though.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

BSTheTech said:


> I prefer to think of it as a coffee maker turned into a penis pump.


Just make sure you wash it after every use.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

The Aeropress looks like an interesting idea. Is it better than just a regular French press?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

butterknucket said:


> The Aeropress looks like an interesting idea. Is it better than just a regular French press?


I let my french press sit for 10 minutes before I pressed it. This gets me the similar strength instantly. 

By the time the water boils, my cup and aeropress are ready to go.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Disclaimer: My father invented the aeropress. The only reason I joined this forum was to promote it. I don't even play guitar.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

adcandour said:


> Disclaimer: My father invented the aeropress. The only reason I joined this forum was to promote it. I don't even play guitar.


As long as you drink coffee, we can be friends.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I've been digging the Presidents Choice Espresso lately, good stuff.

I had one of those Aeropress and sent it to Fred @Chitmo 
I think that the metal filter was in that kit.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

adcandour said:


> I let my french press sit for 10 minutes before I pressed it. This gets me the similar strength instantly.
> 
> By the time the water boils, my cup and aeropress are ready to go.


The magic number for a French Press is 4 minutes. If it's not strong enough use a finer grind.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

sulphur said:


> I've been digging the Presidents Choice Espresso lately, good stuff.
> 
> I had one of those Aeropress and sent it to Fred @Chitmo
> I think that the metal filter was in that kit.


The aero press isn't my daily because of tonne required but it id's one of my favourite methods to make coffee. I have several devices here to brew beans. Aero press, drip pot, French press, balance siphon, vacuum pot an old school Italian still percolator and a few others. The aero press makes better coffee than most.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

adcandour said:


> Disclaimer: My father invented the aeropress. The only reason I joined this forum was to promote it. I don't even play guitar.


That's cool. I play guitar because my dad invented it, but I'm only on this forum to steal other people's coffee recipes.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> Which 'flavour' of Kicking Horse did try. I tried about three and clearly preferred the '454'.


Not sure...it would have been something bold/dark as that's how I like it. Strong. But it wasn't.
Someone game me some Muskoka Roastery dark for Xmas. I'll post back after I try it in a couple days. It's pre-ground though....ugh.


adcandour said:


> 454 is my preferred as well.
> 
> @Diablo are you pressing it?
> 
> ...


Like French press? No I don't but I have one and hate it. Takes longer, requires boiling and it's a great way to ensure I get grinds in my drink to crunch on.
I use a drip machine, which as I say, works great with Starbucks, so can't see myself changing my process just to make Kicking Horse happy.


----------



## bluebayou (May 25, 2015)

PC, west coast dark. Dripped VERY strong.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

When we get across the border I always am on the lookout for Yuban. At home I go Nabob.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

BSTheTech said:


> The magic number for a French Press is 4 minutes. If it's not strong enough use a finer grind.


I read that 2:30 was optimal, and longer extracted bitterness from the bean. Indeed, one of the shortcomings of the pod system was than the water passed through the grinds too quickly. No bitterness, but not much flavour, either.

Diablo doesn't appreciate grinds in the cup, and neither do I. So, grinding _finer_ tends to yield particles that escape the sides of the press filter as one pushes the plunger down. A finer grind may be better for a paper filter, where such artifacts are much less likely, but a press generally wants a slightly coarser ground for the plunger to deliver up coffee "without the snack".

Yuban. Man, I haven't heard that name mentioned in decades. I had completely forgotten about it.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I once had a coffee milkshake when I was out west in Kimberley BC.

It was beans from a local roasteria, shots of espresso in the shake.

The guy making it asked if I wanted it "au grit". 
"What's that?" I asked, "Some of the coffee grounds mixed in.", he said.
I went with it, it was quite good.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Tried the Muskoka Roastery dark today (it was actually beans, not preground as I thought I had been given). It was good...flavourful like Starbucks bold, but a little smoother. More drinkable for serving to people that might not like as strong coffee, as well as those that do.
I'd shortlist it.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

leftysg said:


> When we get across the border I always am on the lookout for Yuban. At home I go Nabob.


When I had a Tassimo, nabob was a favourite. It tasted good, but you never bragged about serving it. Lol


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Nothing very exciting, but easy to find at our grocery store that is close by...


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I suppose they can vary across roasteries/brands, but in general I like Sumatra coffee very much.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

sulphur said:


> I once had a coffee milkshake when I was out west in Kimberley BC.
> 
> It was beans from a local roasetria, shots of espresso in the shake.
> 
> ...


"Au grit". I like that. Turn sloppy preparation into a "feature". 

As a diabetic, I miss milkshakes. One of my absolute favourites before the big D showed up in my life was a coffee malt shake - coffee ice cream with a shot of malt. These days, it would be hard to find a place where the person behind the counter even knew what malt _was_, let alone have it in stock.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

mhammer said:


> These days, it would be hard to find a place where the person behind the counter even knew what malt _was_, let alone have it in stock.


I enjoy malt very much also.

The last time I had a true malted milkshake was on Beale St. in Memphis.

I ordered one at a restaurant here and asked for a bit of extra malt in my 'malted' shake. 
The server said, "No problem, we can add some extra Ovaltine powder to your malted".


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Kids today, eh?


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

While we're at it, what do you guys recommend for a grinder?


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

butterknucket said:


> While we're at it, what do you guys recommend for a grinder?


Get a burr grinder, I have a Krups and it working well for the time that I've had it.
They have two reserviors, one for the beans and one where the grinds go into.

Those regular "grinders" are for your bud.


----------

